
Your Brain Is on the Brink of Chaos (2014) - c89X
http://nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/your-brain-is-on-the-brink-of-chaos
======
imartin2k
There should be a “(2014)” added to the headline.

~~~
c89X
thanks!

